
Mark Twain's Portfolio: Spider Aristocracy of Finance - timpanini
https://marktwainstudies.com/mark-twains-portfolio-hell-hound-rogers-anaconda-copper-the-spider-aristocracy/
======
Ericson2314
That was very well researched. I'm sure the whole series functions as a great
deep dive into the economic history of the gilded age and progressive era.

